# The Weightlifting Thread



## tonynyc (Dec 5, 2008)

From the Muscular Jock FA New to the Boards thread page 5

[COLOR="Purple[I]"]"if nothing else this thread has demonstrated the urgent need for a weightlifting forum at dimensions." [/I]- mejix[/COLOR]

*I certainly agree the time has come for a weightlifting board- but, whether that comes or not we can have another post of weightlifting. Something that is pleasurable and inspiring to both BBWs and FAs. *


I was watching some videos from the International Power lifting Federation Women's 90kg Squat Competition on youtube. There are some cute women here- I love the outfits can you picture some of our dimmers wearing them. It's just very sexy to see a BBW in cute outfits lifting weights. :wubu: :wubu: 

IPF WC 2008 Women's 90kg Weight Class - Squat Competition -Part 1 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZnTOjKrGv28


And for the admirers of BHM that lift.... 

IPF WC 2008 Men's 125+ kg -Squat Competition - Part 1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xv4Z-tLVXoc


IPF WC 2008 Power lifting Videos (202) Videos 

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=powerliftingtv&view=videos


----------



## furious styles (Dec 5, 2008)

damn, those girls can lift. i feel mad weak now.


----------



## Inflatable Girl (Dec 5, 2008)

I am so in on a weightlifting/powerlifting thread.
I have lifted since I was 19 and would love to chat about goals, techniques and the raw power I feel lifting. Big and strong can be wonderful (at least for me) - glad to know it's appreciated by others.

Plus nothing makes me chow down harder than an hour at the gym - it's amazing what I can put away after lifting - it's win/win for me.
My current favorites - leg press, deadlift and lat press.
Right now my arms are 18", Calves are 22" and Thighs are 33".
Last time I weighed myself I was 330 (6ft) and and my current bench is 150, but I did break 180 for 3 reps.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 6, 2008)

Inflatable Girl said:


> I am so in on a weightlifting/powerlifting thread.
> I have lifted since I was 19 and would love to chat about goals, techniques and the raw power I feel lifting. Big and strong can be wonderful (at least for me) - glad to know it's appreciated by others.
> 
> Plus nothing makes me chow down harder than an hour at the gym - it's amazing what I can put away after lifting - it's win/win for me.
> ...



*Congrats and welcomed to the boards- yes do post on your routines and stuff- when is your next competition and have you ever read IronMind Magazine? Now in terms of nutrition what types of food do you enjoy and do you also drink some of the protien shakes? *


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 6, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> damn, those girls can lift. i feel mad weak now.



*they sure can lift- it's a shame that ESPN doesn't show much powerlifting these days - most of the strength related competition are the MetRX WS Strongest "Man" or 'Woman". I don't mind the shows so much ;but, it would be nice to see some other strength stuff aired on not wait for "Olympic Weightlifting" every 4 years or the occassional ArmWrestling. *


----------



## Inflatable Girl (Dec 6, 2008)

tonynyc said:


> *they sure can lift- it's a shame that ESPN doesn't show much powerlifting these days - most of the strength related competition are the MetRX WS Strongest "Man" or 'Woman". I don't mind the shows so much ;but, it would be nice to see some other strength stuff aired on not wait for "Olympic Weightlifting" every 4 years or the occassional ArmWrestling. *



I couldn't agree more. I look forward to World's Strongest every year - As I love feats of strength - but there is little or no coverage of the many other facets of strength or lifting.
I do not engage in competition (other than at challenges at the gym) as I have not trained with a formal enough regime to enter the competitive arena.
I would consider my passion for the sport strictly "lifestyle".
I am a BBW who loves to work out, eat well and challenge myself.
I have never aspired to "shape" my physique through training - I prefer to build strength and break personal records.
I do eat a lot of protein, but tend to get all my nutrition from whole foods. I tried bars and powders for years... but gaining mass has never been a problem for me.  I eat betwen 5 and 7 meals a day and enjoy cooking & eating way too much to replace it with builder supplements. :eat1::eat2::eat1:
I am currently working on some leg press goals and changing up my routines.
I'd love a forum to discuss what's working and what isn't & will post some workouts and progress.


----------



## GTAFA (Dec 6, 2008)

Thank you for challenging the usual consensus at Dimensions. Has there been an amazon appreciation thread?


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 6, 2008)

GTAFA said:


> Thank you for challenging the usual consensus at Dimensions. Has there been an amazon appreciation thread?



*Welcome GTAFA - I say post an Amazon Appreciation thread- why not. I assume this would mean BBW/SSBBW that are 5'9" and up?*


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 6, 2008)

Inflatable Girl said:


> I couldn't agree more. I look forward to World's Strongest every year - As I love feats of strength - but there is little or no coverage of the many other facets of strength or lifting.
> I do not engage in competition (other than at challenges at the gym) as I have not trained with a formal enough regime to enter the competitive arena.
> I would consider my passion for the sport strictly "lifestyle".
> I am a BBW who loves to work out, eat well and challenge myself.
> ...



*
Hi Inflatable Girl:

That's the best way to look at lifting it's a lifestyle and when you vierw things that way the workouts become fun and enjoyable. 

I've always gravitated towards more functional strength and strength training. It's always a journey as strength training takes time - unless someone is truly gifted....

I train alone so must of the times I would lift heavy dumbbells - slowly working up my pressing strength and leg presses when I get to the gym. Since I'm doing more of a cardio strength training... Below is a basic program that I do-but, will change things up if I'm using machines- strands etc.

1.Leg Press or Squats 20reps 
2.Dumbell Shoulder Presses 2X10
3.Dumbell Rowing 1X20
4.Dumbell Shrugs 2X10

On alternate days I incorporate some work for gripper and wrist strength. 

trying to get back into martial arts- so exploring a style/system that suits me. 

I agree with eating good foods (what one can reasonably afford these days) as for protien supplements. I take Liquid Vitamins from from the Vitamin Shoppe. 

I've also admired OLD SCHOOL type of training and especially videos of all the weightlifting greats....

Doug Hepburn - 1954

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vs8svOg9c9o

Strongwomen - Early 19th & 20th Century

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRPhzCyFPBs




*


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 7, 2008)

I always heard that fat women are physically stronger than their thinner counterparts by sheer virtue of their weight. We lift and haul our bodies around every day and this inadvertely causes us to weight lift. Is it an old wives' tale? I really don't have any upper body strength.

I also want to start lifting weights. I have access to my college's gym, no problem there, but I thought of starting off with those two pound dumb bells. Is that a pointless endevor, considering 2lbs is not even 1 percent of my body mass? Or do I need to start slow (which I think makes sense) and build up.


----------



## olwen (Dec 7, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> I always heard that fat women are physically stronger than their thinner counterparts by sheer virtue of their weight. We lift and haul our bodies around every day and this inadvertely causes us to weight lift. Is it an old wives' tale? I really don't have any upper body strength.
> 
> I also want to start lifting weights. I have access to my college's gym, no problem there, but I thought of starting off with those two pound dumb bells. Is that a pointless endevor, considering 2lbs is not even 1 percent of my body mass? Or do I need to start slow (which I think makes sense) and build up.



Start slow and move up, meaning do lots of reps with smaller weights as opposed to fewer reps with heavier weights, but it depends on what you want to do. Do you want to tone only certain areas or do you want all around strength. If you college gym has trainers I suggest getting one, or if not, ask your doctor what sort of workout regimen might be good for you. Pilates and yoga are really good too.


----------



## Inflatable Girl (Dec 7, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> I always heard that fat women are physically stronger than their thinner counterparts by sheer virtue of their weight. We lift and haul our bodies around every day and this inadvertely causes us to weight lift. Is it an old wives' tale? I really don't have any upper body strength.
> 
> I also want to start lifting weights. I have access to my college's gym, no problem there, but I thought of starting off with those two pound dumb bells. Is that a pointless endevor, considering 2lbs is not even 1 percent of my body mass? Or do I need to start slow (which I think makes sense) and build up.




Well I also choose to believe big women are naturally stronger and I'm going to leverage that to encourage some of my BBW girlfriends to start coming to the gym with me. 

I think determining a jump point for your work out is tied to your overall health and you need to listen closely to your body when starting any work out program.
My recommendations would be to work with someone (a trainer or training partner) to set goals, develop a routine and master proper technique. Making sure you have correct form is critical as you don't want to injure yourself, or not get the maximum benefit from your workout. Even if it's just a couple of sessions, a trainer will set you up with good form and help you establish a challenging, but realistic, program.
I wish I was in your town - I would love the chance to help out - but I will be cheering you from the sidelines.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 12, 2008)

Inflatable Girl said:


> Well I also choose to believe big women are naturally stronger and I'm going to leverage that to encourage some of my BBW girlfriends to start coming to the gym with me.
> 
> I think determining a jump point for your work out is tied to your overall health and you need to listen closely to your body when starting any work out program.
> My recommendations would be to work with someone (a trainer or training partner) to set goals, develop a routine and master proper technique. Making sure you have correct form is critical as you don't want to injure yourself, or not get the maximum benefit from your workout. Even if it's just a couple of sessions, a trainer will set you up with good form and help you establish a challenging, but realistic, program.
> I wish I was in your town - I would love the chance to help out - but I will be cheering you from the sidelines.




*
It's definitely a challenge trying to do a strength program (it's always best to work with a partner)-but, if you are stuck working solo -there are options..

1. Heavy Dumbells

2. Strand Pulling (you go heavy on the strands - start with the flex tubes that you get at most sporting good stores- then work up to the heaviest strand AND from there work with bike or motorcycle innertubes)... 

I love working with heavy dumbells and try to work up as slow as possible. Try to Increase 2 1/4 - 5lbs every week.

Below is a stie that I just found hope this is of some help as it's something that I have not listed before. 

*



*Strengthcats*
http://strengthcats.com/womenneedstrength.htm


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 15, 2008)

Here's a great trailer  *Powerunlimited-Powerlifting Video Trailer *

And here is another clip on Youtube. Some of the athletes offer additonal insight 
*Powerunlimited Clip *


*Powerunlimited Site with Additional Links*

http://www.powerunlimitedthemovie.com/links.html


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 18, 2008)

Here's another interesting website that focuses on some of the Weightlifting greats. 


*Weightlifting Exchange WebSite*


*
Hall of Fame Video Clips
*


*John Davis - first man to lift 400lbs overhead-video Interesting clip on the US Olympic Weightlifting Team
of 1952*



*Vasily Alexiv - First man to lift 500lbs overhead 1972*




*Mark Henry video- nice clip of the 1996 US Olympic Team *



*Tara Knott - Lifts 2X her bodywt + 20lbs @ 2000 Olympic Trials *



*Cheryl Hayworth*


----------



## comperic2003 (Dec 18, 2008)

tonynyc said:


> *John Davis - first man to lift 400lbs overhead-video Interesting clip on the US Olympic Weightlifting Team
> of 1952*



Christ, that must have fucking sucked to be an Olympic lifter in an age without bumper plates. 



tonynyc said:


> *Tara Knott - Lifts 2X her bodywt + 20lbs @ 2000 Olympic Trials *



Man, she's hot.

Fantastic videos, Tony. Thanks a lot.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 18, 2008)

comperic2003 said:


> Christ, that must have fucking sucked to be an Olympic lifter in an age without bumper plates.
> 
> Man, she's hot.
> 
> Fantastic videos, Tony. Thanks a lot.



*
Glad you enjoyed the videos. This is a real great site. An interesting clip is on Yuri Vaslov (1st Soviet Heavyweight Olympic Champ from the 1960 Olympics). 


I've always been a fan of the strength events and to see the videos and links on all the greats was a nice find. 

I guess folks trained with what they had back then (it was pre-steriod and most of the equipment was basic (nothing fancy)- no fancy weightlifting suits - many of the lifters did not wear a weightlifting belt. In addition, another difference was the fact theat many lifters like John Davis - used the split leg style for the Press- Snatch and Clean. If you were to compare feats of heavyweight lifters (pound for pound) none can rank with John Davis. He competed at a bodyweight of approx. 215-220 going up against lifters that were considerably larger. And notice that many did not just drop the weights - the placed them down. The joy of Bumper Plates.... 

Now the true beast - if we are to consider pre- Bill Kazmirer would be Paul Anderson. I think his back lift still stands as a record. His video is also on the site. 

Tara Knott is really amazing - I don't think any makle lifter has come close to lifting 2X their bodyweight + 20 lbs. For a SuperHeavyweight - that would be a clean and jeerk of somewhere in the 700+Lbs range and that's not happening in this lifetime. Heck it took almost 50 years to increase to almost 600lbs. 

It's sad that weightlifting in the US will never reach the success of the 1952 team. Who knows what can happen in the future.

If you get a chance pick up this book 

Muscletown USA 
it's a very good read on the history of the Iron Game in the US. And how both Bob Hoffman and Later Joe Wieder owe much of their success to an oldtime strongman by the name of George F. Jowett

*


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 24, 2008)

Here's an interesting 
article
 that really describes the iron game and how things were like for the past 50 years particularly in NYC. I'm on my continued quest of finding a true strength training gym in NYC -so we shall see what the new year brings. Of course the best part in any gym is to see BBWs working out.


----------



## tonynyc (Mar 3, 2009)

*
The nice thing about the Javorek Complex is that these exercises can be done with 'basic' equipment - ie 15-25lbs dumbbells. I'll have to see which exercises can be substituted;but, you do get a great cardio and strength workout. 
*


*Javorek Complex Conditioning 
Book Review: Javorek Complex Conditioning 
By Charles Poliquin *​ 

In the late '80s while participating in a NSCA pilot project, I had the pleasure to lecture with Istvan "Steve" Javorek. I found him to be a cultured man with a great sense of humor and a wealth of knowledge. He is an authority not only on the sport of weightlifting but also on sports conditioning, nutrition and biological forms of recovery. 

Javorek, an ethnic Hungarian born in Romania, became a head weightlifting and conditioning coach. From 1964 to 1982 he worked at the Clujana Athletic Club-Cluj in Romania, training many top Romanian weightlifters who competed for the national team. One of these athletes was Dragomir Cioroslan, a bronze medal winner at the 1984 Olympic Games who went on to become the head coach for US Weightlifting at the Olympic Training Center in Colorado Springs. 

In 1983 Javorek worked with the South Korean national weightlifting team, then came to America the following year to be the head weightlifting coach and an all-sports conditioning coach at Texas A&M for three years. This was followed by his current position as a full-time professor of fitness and the all-sports conditioning program at Johnson County Community College in Overland Park, Kansas. Among Javorek's most successful athletes are Wayne Simien, a 2005 first-round draft pick in the NBA who plays for the Minnesota Timberwolves, and Kareem Rush, another top NBA athlete who is currently playing for the Charlotte Bobcats. 

Javorek has a great book out called Javorek Complex Conditioning. I recommend it to all personal trainers and strength coaches who want to broaden their knowledge of the Iron Game. It is not for the research nerd but for the person in search of an excellent "how-to" book. 

Javorek's book is based upon workouts that he has developed for his athletes, and his approach is to increase the overall athletic ability with training - regardless of sport. In Romania, for example, while attending to his weightlifting athletes as their head coach he also would train several dozen bodybuilders for competition. 

"I remember my first bodybuilders had disproportionately developed musculature with a lack of general athletic abilities," says Javorek. His training prescriptions reflect this philosophy, such as the one he refers to as his "Tremendous Pleasure" workout (oh, did I mention that Javorek has a sense of humor?). Javorek's book reflects the importance of variation in exercise design, and in it you'll find not just dumbbell and barbell exercises but also dips, pull-ups, box jumps and walking lunges. 

Javorek offers the following guiding principles for designing workouts: "Make the schedule enjoyable, avoid monotony, use plenty of exercise variations and individualize the schedule." As such, he is especially fond of workouts that emphasize dumbbell training, which are detailed in chapters 13 to 25. Here are ten reasons supporting Javorek's emphasis on dumbbell training: 


1. safety 

2. does not require large practice area 

3. easy to teach 

4. can be performed "simultaneously and very efficiently" with large groups of athletes 

5. is dynamic with large range of motion, and great variation in exercises 

6. stimulates balance 

7. develops muscular power, cardiovascular and muscular endurance, flexibility and strength 

8. inexpensive 

9. easy to monitor loading parameters 

10. easy to monitor heart rate before and after each set 



Another interesting aspect of his workout design is that he likes to finish his workouts with abdominal training and plyometric exercises. Says Javorek, "I was born with the East-European plyometrics movement (which we just called "explosive drills"). I have helped athletes achieve great performance applying my philosophy to my hundreds of programs, which develop quick, fast and explosive musculature." 

The result of such training is that his athletes often develop high levels of general fitness. Here are two outstanding examples: 

Istvan Tasnadi. Tasnadi became a silver medalist in weightlifting in the 1984 Olympic Games. At a bodyweight of 246 pounds, he could jump onto a 42-inch box 20 times consecutively and could run the 60-meter dash in 7.1 seconds. 

Wesley Barnett. Barnett was a student of Javorek in 1988-1991. During this time Barnett recorded a 10.4-foot standing long jump and a 64-foot throw on the overhead backward 10-pound medicine ball throw and ran 30 meters in 3.98 seconds. Barnett became a silver medalist at the 1997 World Weightlifting Championships in the 242-pound class. 



Many top athletes and coaches have endorsed Javorek Complex Conditioning. Here are a few: Al Vermeil, Strength and Conditioning Coach, Chicago Bulls; Rob Rogers, M. Ed., C.S.C.S. Football Conditioning Coach, Middle Tennessee State University; Randy Barnes, Shot Put 1996 Olympic Gold Medalist; and Sumya Anani - IBA Lightweight World Champion. And you can add my name to that list. 

Javorek Complex Conditioning is a great book for those looking for a radical change in their program and who want to not only look like an athlete but also be able to perform like one. To purchase Javorek Complex Conditioning, go to www.istvanjavorek.com. 


=========================================================

Dumbbell Complex Article 


*YouTube Clips*

Istvan Javorek Complex


Javorek Dumbbell Complex


----------

